# Ugh...Is It Supposed to Be This Hard?



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

So...we've filled out an application that is about as thick as some college applications I've previously filled out. We've made it through the veterinarian screening. We got our landlord on board and had them write a letter to the rescue. I called last week to verify that this was all that was needed for us to foster a dog.

We showed up this afternoon, with the intention of finding someone who needed fostering and hauling them home. Instead, we were treated like we were inconveniencing the other volunteers. Then, we were told that all the dogs we were interested in fostering already had foster homes and we'd have to take one of a couple of dogs, both of which were high needs and likely would have been a bit too much for our family, particularly the first time out. It felt a lot like trying to break into a clique in Junior High or High School.

We left for a bit to go run some errands and talked it over and decided we'd rather just adopt one of the older dogs that we'd walked. She was a sweetheart and seemed like she'd be a good fit with us, even if she only has a few more years left. We went back and told them and we were told, "Sorry...that dog has a foster family and we leave approval for adoptions to them. We'll send them your application and they'll call you if they are interested."

I'm thinking fostering just isn't for us. As much as I like the idea of it, the reality of it, at least with this group, seems to be more hassle than I can handle. Adoption through them seems less complicated, unless the dog has a foster family. It could be that I'm just not used to how rescues work versus breeders and shelters.

So, we are back to thinking things over and considering a pup with the idea that we'll eventually have 2 dogs, the Bernese Mountain Dog we'll eventually get in a year or two, and another dog of yet to be determined breed or mix. We have a lot of love to share and want a dog to share our lives with. We want a dog that can go camping with us, play in the snow, and cuddle up with us.

I don't think I've ever had so much difficulty finding a dog before.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

I feel your pain. Its one of the reasons that our dogs were 1) bought out of a van from the back of Dennys 2) picked up on sale from a high volume big kennel and 3) bought from an online newspaper ad enroute home to the SIerras (thats where we got our Berner and we love him)...
I remember being turned down from our SPCA for a kitten-- we got one from an ad in the grocery store and had that cat for SEVENTEEN YEARS (I am proud to say I have raised a "teenager")....
Only one of our dogs was actually bought from a quality hobby, (only the one litter, great lines) breeder and I suspect that we made the cut b/c the breeders husband was struggling with cancer, and it was an unexpectedly large litter of 11 (this is our 14 year old Boxer)... 
Our circumstances were unorthodox to say the least , and it would have been difficult for someone to who didnt know us how devoted dog people we are... We wouldnot have made the cut for many rescues either, back in the day...... 
Well thats my perspective-- Good luck in your search (maybe try a husky mix pup? I forgot who said they were easy to come by in your area...?)....


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, hrm. There must be a middle ground between supporting cruel puppymills and suffering through a crazy rescue experience. Is there a county shelter in the area? Any less-crazy rescues?


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Willowy said:


> Well, hrm. There must be a middle ground between supporting cruel puppymills and suffering through a crazy rescue experience. Is there a county shelter in the area? Any less-crazy rescues?


No, 1) and 3) were back yard breeders, 2) is a quite well known breeder-- SKansens-- and while certainly she has her critics, she is no puppy mill....(by that I mean dogs in little cages just kept to pump out puppies)...


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

> We went back and told them and we were told, "Sorry...that dog has a foster family and we leave approval for adoptions to them. We'll send them your application and they'll call you if they are interested."


So get in touch with the foster families. This is one of the huge benefits of adopting a dog out of a foster home versus a county shelter-- you have a better idea of what type of dog you are getting.
I can't say that I get FINAL approval of a new home for my foster dogs, but I certainly get a say it the matter because I know the dog better than anyone else at that point. So if a home has cats or small kids or anything that may or may not be an issue for the specific dog, it helps to say anything from no way to lets do a meet and greet. 



> Then, we were told that all the dogs we were interested in fostering already had foster homes and we'd have to take one of a couple of dogs, both of which were high needs and likely would have been a bit too much for our family, particularly the first time out.


If the dogs have foster, then they have foster. High needs is subjective, if you consider the dog too much for you that is fine but there isn't anything wrong with being offered the dog. Unfortunately, fostering is FULL of "high needs" dogs because the low needs dogs tend to get adopted out of the shelters quickly enough. But high needs isn't always that big of issue. As an example, I've fostered 2 very dog reactive/dog aggressive dogs and found them to be good companions, fine with my dog, fine with people and overall very easy to deal with at the house. Some people see puppies as high need because of house training. Etc etc. 
Just tell the group what type of dog you feel you can handle and see what happens. But yes, you may be much less useful to a rescue group if you can only foster very good, easy dogs. The dogs that really really need help are usually the ones with minor but noticeable issues. Things that getting out of a kennel and out of the shelter life can solve but there has to be someone willing to make the effort on them.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I can't get in contact with the foster family. They won't give us contact info, but if the foster family is interested in us, they'll call us. Mind you, this is after being thoroughly vetted by the rescue already.

The few dogs they had available to foster were very high energy breeds and also weren't tested yet around cats. They were willing to take them into the cat room later to see if either might be ok with cats. I'm no longer running high mileage, so yes, I guess we aren't that useful. We were more prepared for issues like separation anxiety, house training, or basic obedience.

I think we do live in kind of a unique place. Retired sled dogs are plentiful, but aren't raised to be pets. If you're willing to put in the work training them and can give them enough exercise, they're an option. Beyond that, the local shelter is nearly empty, with most dogs being taken by rescues before they are available to the public. Reputable breeders are tough to come from and the wait for a pup from them is, on average, a year or more.

BYB's and Craigslist rehomes fill in the gap. Craigslist dogs go fast and BYB's do an active trade in small toy breeds.

However, the bright side of all this is that few dogs get euthanized up here. . Some of our rescues even "import" dogs from the lower 48.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

High energy doesn't mean you have to run long distance. It means you have to be able to fulfill the dog's mental and physical needs. Lots of hiking, running alongside a bike, swimming, fetch, weight pull and such can be options for a high energy dog. 
I used to run, seriously run. I don't now and my dog(s) still do just fine in regards to exercise. Every single foster that has come through my house in the past two years has been described as high energy, some to the point of "oh dear god this dog is insane" , but with training and care, every one of them has been fine with about 1- 1.5 hours of decent exercise on-leash daily. I'm not trying to talk you into a dog you don't feel able to care for, I'm simply pointing out that what a "high energy" dog looks like in a kennel/shelter and what you can actually do with them can be totally different.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

When they asked about how I'd handle that energy, we did say 2 brisk walks a day, up to an hour each walk, as well as play in our fenced yard, but we were pretty much told that would not be sufficient. The dogs in question were a Weimaraner and 2 husky mixes.

If we did foster, I'm no longer certain that particular rescue would be a good fit. Throughout this entire process, I've felt like we were burdening them and at each turn there was another hurdle to jump that they'd forgotten to mention. We'd clear that and then there'd be yet another.

Perhaps we're just not cut out for it.

We're regrouping and thinking about our options. At this point, we feel we have 2 "dog slots" in our family waiting to be filled. We had hoped to use one for fostering and the other for our dream pup, but perhaps it's best if both are just our dogs. We can always continue donating to help support animal rescue.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

I just downloaded like 10 puppies from Anchorage Craigslist-- if your rescue is tooo snooty-- go get one several are Free to Good home-- I liked the 5month old husky mix pup-- all shots and Free--
just noticed the rottie pit puppy she might fit you better... so sweet looking....

http://anchorage.craigslist.org/search/pet?zoomToPosting=&query=puppy&srchType=A
!!!!!

See above Pls! These dogs need good homes too!!!!

heres the link again

http://anchorage.craigslist.org/search/pet?zoomToPosting=&query=puppy&srchType=A


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

and I noticed that the 

Alaska Dog and Puppy Rescue Adoption Clinic! (Wasilla, AK)
had a springer spaniel and 4 lab pups they were offering...

have no idea where you are located and how far to drive.... but I am thinking you might be willing to go some distance, am I right?


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

There are some needy dogs on Craigslist. You have to be careful as most of the younger pups are from BYB's. If you hang out long enough, you see pics of the same bitches being bred over and over, litter after litter. Older young dogs go by fast, but overall, I think that is a very good thing...these dogs get homes quickly! Our local shepherd rescue flies dogs from CA to rehome them here.

We're thinking we may keep an eye out for a rehome on CL or there are sometimes accidental litters from people who aren't running puppy mills and do genuinely care about their pets. I just don't want to support a BYB...at all.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

packetsmom said:


> There are some needy dogs on Craigslist. You have to be careful as most of the younger pups are from BYB's. If you hang out long enough, you see pics of the same bitches being bred over and over, litter after litter. Older young dogs go by fast, but overall, I think that is a very good thing...these dogs get homes quickly! Our local shepherd rescue flies dogs from CA to rehome them here.
> 
> We're thinking we may keep an eye out for a rehome on CL or there are sometimes accidental litters from people who aren't running puppy mills and do genuinely care about their pets. I just don't want to support a BYB...at all.


OK ... good luck, there is a dog out there waiting for you...(Our Berner was an oops litter BTW, I dont think the owners realized their 10 month old male was capable....of siring... until too late)....


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I got Jack from a breeder, at the end of his show career. He has a weight-pull title, a conformation title (both irrelevant to me) and has been health tested out the wazoo. He was housebroken, had a recall and basic training that was unbelievable (though of course how he was trained has caused some issues), and the easiest dog to add to our family ever. No training required at all, for him to be a reliable, safe, well mannered part of the family. His adoption fee was 150.00, and there was a phone interview, a face to face meeting, and a vet check; nothing more. 

Bug was a rehome from Craigslist. She was spayed, up to date on her vaccinations and while she's a genetic nightmare, health wise, she was vetted and her family loved her very much. They were ignorant, and she was untrained and an outside dog her entire life, but she was definitely loved. She was free, and the process of getting her amounted to them asking a few questions, waffling about giving her up and bringing her to us to check out the house when they dropped her off. 

I stay in touch with both of their previous owners, send pictures and have a friendly relationship with both. They LOVE those dogs, whatever they might have done that I wouldn't have. 

Kylie and Thud were the unplanned dumpster puppies, that I don't regret for a second. Obviously there were no adoption fees or adoption requirements there.

I will probably never adopt from a shelter or rescue again. I say this with all the support OF rescues and shelters in the world, and appreciation of what they are doing. I also busted my butt DOING rescue for a long time, before I burnt out and walked. The bottom line is: Dealing with rescues, you're dealing with people who are running a business but aren't really professionals. Getting anything done can be difficult, and the particular rescues in my areas have a tendency to, shall we say, be liberal with the truth about the animals in their care. This is not criticism of all rescues - it's a remark on those that I have access to. The shelters themselves are absolutely infectious disease pits. I don't think one year in the last five there hasn't been a mass euth (or two) for distemper or parvo. 

All in all, I have done rescue. I can sit down and tell you the reason things like you're seeing happen, and those reasons are perfectly understandable and valid. At the end of the day, though, I simply don't want to jump through the hoops or take the risks. I'm obviously not having a problem finding dogs. IWhen I do get another dog (years down the road, because I wanted 2, maybe 3, and have 4) there is not a doubt in my mind that it will be from a breeder. If I decide by then not to go that route, there will still be private individuals rehoming, and, unfortunately, no shortage of strays. 

I am not heartless to the plights of rescues or shelters. I donate money and supplies to both. But my dogs will be coming from somewhere else. I am just DONE.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

CptJack said:


> I got Jack from a breeder, at the end of his show career. He has a weight-pull title, a conformation title (both irrelevant to me) and has been health tested out the wazoo. He was housebroken, had a recall and basic training that was unbelievable (though of course how he was trained has caused some issues), and the easiest dog to add to our family ever. No training required at all, for him to be a reliable, safe, well mannered part of the family. His adoption fee was 150.00, and there was a phone interview, a face to face meeting, and a vet check; nothing more.
> 
> Bug was a rehome from Craigslist. She was spayed, up to date on her vaccinations and while she's a genetic nightmare, health wise, she was vetted and her family loved her very much. They were ignorant, and she was untrained and an outside dog her entire life, but she was definitely loved. She was free, and the process of getting her amounted to them asking a few questions, waffling about giving her up and bringing her to us to check out the house when they dropped her off.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing all this. It does help me feel better. I've been sitting here, feeling guilty about considering getting a dog from another source and generally just feeling pretty down about the whole thing. I am the type of person who WANTS to do the right thing, even if its tougher, but this was just getting out of hand. We've been working with this group about a month or so and things just haven't seemed "right" the entire time.

And yes, I still support rescues and appreciate the work they do

I'm considering a puppy, the product of a St. Bernard and her overly ambitious suitor, a neighbor's black lab. The father has since been neutered and the owner plans on neutering the mother as soon as the vet clears it. The pups look like darker Saints and I think one might be the perfect older sibling for a future BMD. . I like that both parents are loved pets.

The pup purchase price is less than any adoption fee, barely enough to cover the shots and deworming they're getting, so I can be pretty sure they didn't do it to make a buck. 

Perhaps it was just meant to be this way?


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

CptJack said:


> I got Jack from a breeder, at the end of his show career. He has a weight-pull title, a conformation title (both irrelevant to me) and has been health tested out the wazoo. He was housebroken, had a recall and basic training that was unbelievable (though of course how he was trained has caused some issues), and the easiest dog to add to our family ever. No training required at all, for him to be a reliable, safe, well mannered part of the family. His adoption fee was 150.00, and there was a phone interview, a face to face meeting, and a vet check; nothing more.
> 
> Bug was a rehome from Craigslist. She was spayed, up to date on her vaccinations and while she's a genetic nightmare, health wise, she was vetted and her family loved her very much. They were ignorant, and she was untrained and an outside dog her entire life, but she was definitely loved. She was free, and the process of getting her amounted to them asking a few questions, waffling about giving her up and bringing her to us to check out the house when they dropped her off.
> 
> ...


Off topic sorry BUT Holy shit! You have an awesome way with words. Had to say it.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

The rescue I went with made me fill out a pretty long application, but it was honestly more out of formality than anything. I had spoken to the rescue head and another volunteer, and they really liked me. I was approved to adopt Meeko in a matter of days.

There are some rescues that are not as annoying about stuff like this. The rescue I work for is one of them. They make you fill out an adoption form just to make sure you are serious, and the approval usually happens with the opinion of the foster home who met the potential adopters. If we don't like the potential adopters, we can say no to their application. Obviously it's not completely fool proof, but it's not as ludicrous (we don't ask for permission for random home checks... we do a home check once, before we approve the adoption, that's it, etc.).


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

I just have to say our local Animal Control was pretty easy too-- the paper work was a formality-- it was 2 kittens though and cats maybe easier (they were so desperate it was get a kitten get a second one half off plus a FREE older cat with each kitten... Pretty sad actually....


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

packetsmom said:


> I've been sitting here, feeling guilty about considering getting a dog from another source and generally just feeling pretty down about the whole thing. I am the type of person who WANTS to do the right thing, even if its tougher, but this was just getting out of hand.


You are doing it right, as long as you are not giving your money to someone who is engaging in practices that you do not want to see continue, because you consider them cruel or unethical, just to get a puppy. There is nothing more 'right' with rescue than going to a reputable breeder or getting your dog or puppy from someone who is not making a profit, keeping their accidental litter out of a shelter, giving them vet care and not letting it happen again. Don't feel guilty: you aren't doing it wrong. 



voodookitten said:


> Off topic sorry BUT Holy shit! You have an awesome way with words. Had to say it.


Thanks!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

packetsmom said:


> Thank you for sharing all this. It does help me feel better. I've been sitting here, feeling guilty about considering getting a dog from another source and generally just feeling pretty down about the whole thing. I am the type of person who WANTS to do the right thing, even if its tougher, but this was just getting out of hand. We've been working with this group about a month or so and things just haven't seemed "right" the entire time.





CptJack said:


> You are doing it right, as long as you are not giving your money to someone who is engaging in practices that you do not want to see continue, because you consider them cruel or unethical, just to get a puppy. There is nothing more 'right' with rescue than going to a reputable breeder or getting your dog or puppy from someone who is not making a profit, keeping their accidental litter out of a shelter, giving them vet care and not letting it happen again. Don't feel guilty: you aren't doing it wrong.


I wholeheartedly agree with CptJack here. I desperately wanted to rescue a dog, but after being rejected so many times I gave up. My heart broke every time I fell in love with a dog only to be turned away. So, I started researching breeders, found someone I could support, and now we have Katie who makes me happy every day.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I feel better and better about this and that perhaps this pup was meant to be a part of our family all along and yes, without homes, these pups might have ended up in a shelter at some point. The owner certainly is losing money on his mistake litter (we're paying for shots and deworming...that's it) and is worried about his girl who is on antibiotics with mastitis. 

We're excited and nervous and doing a ton of reading. It's been a few years since I raised a puppy and this will be my first really BIG boy. . My biggest dog was a GSD, but these fellas are more like ponies.


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

packetsmom said:


> Perhaps it was just meant to be this way?


We were looking at a Standard Poodle. We were at a neighbours who we never really talk to, to drop some stuff off and pick up some stuff - who just bought a HuskyXBelgian Shepherd pup for their grandkids (yeah great choice guys!!) and they didn't want it. We drove out of their driveway with that pup in my arms 1/2 hour later. I had the biggest stress as the more I read, the more I realized what sort of dog (with the best of both crosses coming out in the pup!) we were taking on. 

Fast forward 2 weeks - holy wow. This girl is everything I want. Shes smart, loves to learn, active, funny, has been so stupidly easy to toilet train and sleeps next to me every night. Yep - some things are meant to be.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Before I got Susie I had been looking at the SPCA site for a dog but all they had were Bully crosses, Border Collies or Labs. I heard an ad on the Radio and went and looked at Susie. She is a Bernese Mtn. dog mother and the father probably was a Border Collie/Lab that was running around their neighborhood. I did not pay anything for her, just had to do her shots and get her spayed. She is nine years old this year and has been a great dog, trained really easily, did some Agility with her, great with my little dogs and with all dogs. She used to go with me all the time when I was out riding my horse but has been getting too stiff after exercise to do that any more.


----------

